# RaccoonFursona



## SpiralingBats (Feb 8, 2018)

so I've been thinking about this for a long time, trying to decide if I should become a raccoon, and leave bat to be my second fursona, my friends in irl say that I'm like a raccoon, personality can fit really well.my hands are small as well.  I actually had a dream that I captured one before and helped one. I just want to see what this fandom thinks,  should I, and if I do, wonder what people think of raccoons in the fandom. I looked on things about stereotypes for these critters, but only found little bits, I have an idea, but I wanna see what u guys think, I can be such a curious person, drives me crazy not knowing. I just like to see what people's opinions.  Am I a trash panda. 

Raccoons Are the best >:3


----------



## Astus (Feb 8, 2018)

@DashRaccoon is super cool and awesome, so I’d say raccoons are awesome just because of them  They’re also fuzzy and cute so thats another plus... It’s whatever you want to be in reality  if you want to change go for it ^-^ I’d probably recommend leaving your bat sona though just in case ^-^


----------



## SpiralingBats (Feb 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> @DashRaccoon is super cool and awesome, so I’d say raccoons are awesome just because of them  They’re also fuzzy and cute so thats another plus... It’s whatever you want to be in reality  if you want to change go for it ^-^ I’d probably recommend leaving your bat sona though just in case ^-^


I'm keeping my bat fursona no matter what, in my list


----------



## Saiko (Feb 8, 2018)

I think that’s a good idea, but I’m biased of course.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 8, 2018)

* hangs from the rafters* do as you wish!
I still have my original genetic white wolf fursona however I seldom use him.

I feel that being a bat is more suiting for me. Hell im even nocturnal and have no problem with small spaces.

So what ever you do is up to you. Just don't come to my farm and try to kill my chickens. It'd be a shame to put two 7.62x54r's into you after you scurry up a tree.

(Personally don't like raccoons after seeing the damage they can cause.)


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 8, 2018)

Again, I'm probably biased, but small to medium sized mammals that tend towards having that sort of playful, curious character can only be a good thing.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Feb 8, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Why would you even be concerned about stereotypes? This character would be _anthropomorphic_, right? So he could do anything humans can do and has all the same cognitive abilities, with everything that entails, like conscious choice. He could choose not to be a trash panda. Let your imagination run wild.


I like my character to be the way he is. I don't want it to be too anthro, I like the "zootopia" art style of them, feels more real, but yet keeping that animal look to it, I just think it looks better, and I was wondering what people think of them,
Not to human like, and not to animal like, keeps the base of the animal, yet as that human nature


----------



## SpiralingBats (Feb 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Again, I'm probably biased, but small to medium sized mammals that tend towards having that sort of playful, curious character can only be a good thing.


Yea I can see that, Size does matter on a personality in my opinion, short people tend to be more, energetic, and tall and big people, people who are naturally big, there's a difference between fat and just natural big, anyways they are more calmer or can be,


----------



## SpiralingBats (Feb 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> * hangs from the rafters* do as you wish!
> I still have my original genetic white wolf fursona however I seldom use him.
> 
> I feel that being a bat is more suiting for me. Hell im even nocturnal and have no problem with small spaces.
> ...


Sounds like a fox more then a raccoons style, raccoons can eat anything, foxes are carnivores.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

*peeks out from trash*

Did someone say Raccoon 

Hey y’all fuzzies ^.^


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> @DashRaccoon is super cool and awesome, so I’d say raccoons are awesome just because of them  They’re also fuzzy and cute so thats another plus... It’s whatever you want to be in reality  if you want to change go for it ^-^ I’d probably recommend leaving your bat sona though just in case ^-^



Awwww!!

No way, @Astusthefox is way more awesome then I am 

*scritches foxes fur*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> so I've been thinking about this for a long time, trying to decide if I should become a raccoon, and leave bat to be my second fursona, my friends in irl say that I'm like a raccoon, personality can fit really well.my hands are small as well.  I actually had a dream that I captured one before and helped one. I just want to see what this fandom thinks,  should I, and if I do, wonder what people think of raccoons in the fandom. I looked on things about stereotypes for these critters, but only found little bits, I have an idea, but I wanna see what u guys think, I can be such a curious person, drives me crazy not knowing. I just like to see what people's opinions.  Am I a trash panda.
> 
> Raccoons Are the best >:3



We need more raccoons!!

*chants*

One of us! One of us!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 8, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> Sounds like a fox more then a raccoons style, raccoons can eat anything, foxes are carnivores.


Nope was a raccoon was killing chicks Just cus. Killed about 9 of them completely shredded.

Natures brutal yo.

So are two soviet steel cored military rounds  made in 1976. 

tit for tat.

Still raccoons are pretty decent as anthromorphic characters. Real nature isn't really brought up and is kindly ignore, however focus on the cute side.  Thats really what us furries do is take the AWESOME parts of the animal and ignore the rest.

Never have I heard somebody say "My fursona is a wombat because it shits cubes."


----------



## Ginza (Feb 8, 2018)

The real question is, do *you *want it to be a raccoon? Only you will know what works best. I used to have a raccoon sona (been thinking of turning him into an OC lately..) and he was loads of fun! I'm also biased since raccoons are just flat out awesome


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> The real question is, do *you *want it to be a raccoon? Only you will know what works best. I used to have a raccoon sona (been thinking of turning him into an OC lately..) and he was loads of fun! I'm also biased since raccoons are just flat out awesome



You know it !


----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> We need more raccoons!!
> 
> *chants*
> 
> One of us! One of us!



I did a RP, for a good while I was an (innocent) skunk turned raccoon in a transformation/lab setting, where various things go wrong! Well, not so much wrong, but not as predicted. It was pretty fun, to be a coon for a spell, though I was pretty clumsy in trees, not being used to them : P 

But more raccoons are definitely needed!

There's a lotta trash, and not enough pandas, so to speak : )


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 8, 2018)

It ocurrs to me that you trash pandas have a vested interest in preventing and avoiding dumpster fires ('cos, y'know, there might be something good in there).  That could be a useful property on here...


----------



## SpiralingBats (Feb 9, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I mean human in terms of behavior and abilities. Has nothing to do with looks.
> 
> To answer your question, I think raccoons are awesome.


Rocket as my personality, not all but similar, one of my favorites


----------



## SpiralingBats (Feb 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> I did a RP, for a good while I was an (innocent) skunk turned raccoon in a transformation/lab setting, where various things go wrong! Well, not so much wrong, but not as predicted. It was pretty fun, to be a coon for a spell, though I was pretty clumsy in trees, not being used to them : P
> 
> But more raccoons are definitely needed!
> 
> There's a lotta trash, and not enough pandas, so to speak : )


I used to be a skunk. But eh, I thought about it for a while and didn't think it really was my thing, have to think about it more, but I love the way they look, and their tails, so pretty.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Feb 9, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> We need more raccoons!!
> 
> *chants*
> 
> One of us! One of us!


Thinking I'm already it lol


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> I used to be a skunk. But eh, I thought about it for a while and didn't think it really was my thing, have to think about it more, but I love the way they look, and their tails, so pretty.



It's never too late, to turn back! : P

But thanks, it's hard to disagree that skunks have stunning looks, even in all modesty!


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 10, 2018)

Go on and try  if you don't like it you can always go back to being a bat. You can have multiple sonas you know.
Besides... you just wrote that raccoons are the best, so why are you even considering not doing it? XD GO FOR IT


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

I second skunk. I think you would be a good one.

Raccoon is a good choice too.


----------

